# Some n00b questions about 04 Spec V.



## [BG]SitiZen (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all, before I start I'd like to let you know that I'm a total n00b when it comes to car engines, parts and anything mechanical. I'm a long time computer entusiast and I visit quite a few PC related forums, so I know how annoying its when somebody starts asking questions before they even use Google or simply the Search button of the Forum......well here is my problem:

I'm European and English isnt my first language and even though I live in USA and speak the language very good, the technical part of it (specialy car related) is very poor.
I know how to search but I dont know for what. I see you guys talking about parts but I dont even know how they look like or what they do.....

Anyway yesterday I bought a brand new 04 Spec V and I'd like to to some modding without spending a fortune so I have a few ?'s:

I have 98 miles on my car, how do I drive it so I dont ruin the engine from the beggining?

I've read aruond here that some knock sensor, header, mufler and cold air things give more power to the car, could I have some more info on what exactly those are?

Can I get those blue head light for it?

When do I do the first oil change and what oil should I use? The dealer told me first oil change at 3750 miles, isnt it too long?

Thanks in advance for any input!

BTW I love the damn car, much better than my ,91 240SX


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

welcome to the forums, here is a link on how to break in your spec v 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=35876&highlight=SPEC+BREAK

the rest of the questions ill leave up to those who know more about spec v


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't pass 4000rpm till you've got about 1000 miles on the car. Make sure you use at least 91 octane or better gas in there. Once you get 1000 miles on it, start getting more into the throttle.....get a nice long straight or perhaps a highway on ramp and just floor it. Don't go ALL the way to redline, but pretty close....say 6000rpm and then shift.


I'll also say change the oil at 1000 or 1500 miles and use Mobil 1 synthetic oil, either 5w30 or 10w30, and a K&N oil filter.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Keep your foot out of it for a while, keep it under 4,000 rpm for at least 1000 miles. Go gental (IE dont redline the crap out of the motor) for another 4,000 after that. 
Good oil sequences are:

500
1500
3000
every 3000 there after

If you choose to run synthetic oil you should wait for the rings and lands to be broken in, so give it at least 3,000 miles but I would wait untill the oil change after 3k (ie: at 6,000 miles).


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

As for modifications:

CAI - Cold Air Intake - that would be the most common, I'll let you search on the do's and dont's of those, and what brands are good and bad. Maybe the best bang for buck mod you can buy?

Header - either the best or second best bang for the buck 'bolt-on' mod you can buy. Expect more power, but also much more noise.

Cat-back - an exhaust system, this is a must with the header

KS - Knock Sensor - this is not an issue since you have an '04. The 02-03 models had overly sensitive knock sensors, so people grounded them.

BSR - Balance Shaft Removal - your warrenty is voided and there is no going back. I feel this may be the best mod for this car. less than $100 for 10whp, and the potential for added longevity. Wait till your out of warrenty to do this mod, unless your hardcore.


Now search away and ask specific questions when you have them. And welcome.

::edit:: 
this was supposed to be one post (sorry)


----------



## [BG]SitiZen (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys

I' afraid that the salesman pushed the car above 6000rpm and so did I cupple times only. Do you think I ruined the engine? I hope not.....

I'll do the cold air intake for sure, but what about the blue very bright head lights?

I have another question:

I noticed I have fog lights but I couldnt turn them on, so I called the dealer and asked how, they told me they are optional and they are not hooked in......??? I didnt pay for them but I have them, I guess I wont complain

Anyway, anyone knows how to get them to work?

Also can I do the cold air mod my self or I need to get it installed?

Thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you have a spec v, and the foglights are IN the car, they should turn on when you turn on the headlights only. if htey don't you need to have the dealer fix it. they wouldn't put them in if they were an option.


----------



## [BG]SitiZen (Oct 14, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if you have a spec v, and the foglights are IN the car, they should turn on when you turn on the headlights only. if htey don't you need to have the dealer fix it. they wouldn't put them in if they were an option.


Thats what they told me, go figure....

Any input on my other questions? Specialy the one for my engine, I really hope I dint mess it up.

Thanks.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[BG]SitiZen said:


> Thats what they told me, go figure....
> 
> Any input on my other questions? Specialy the one for my engine, I really hope I dint mess it up.
> 
> Thanks.


If you are talking about the purple Xenon HID lights, you can get them. They costs a few hundred dollars and if you want to do it right you also need projectors. PIAA makes bulbs that are white with a light blue tint and a bulb called the Super Plasma GT-X (they look identical to HID but only come in select sizes).

In terms of pushing the car hard a few times, you are probably okay. Just follow other member's suggestions and change the oil at 500, 1000, and 1500...DO NOT USE SYNTHETIC UNTIL THE CAR IS BROKEN IN. Just regular Mobil non synthetic would be fine. I never changed my oil until 3900 and I havent had any problems but since you did push the car, an earlier oil change would be worthwhile.

As far as a cold air intake, some dealers will install the NISMO brand (NISMO is Nissa's Tuner company AKA NISMO = Nissan Motorsports)...keep in mind it will not be warrantied and and if it is linked to a problem, the problem will not be covered under warranty either. I would reccomend having a reputable source install your modifications. If you like good noise, a NISMO exhaust will not void your warranty and the exhaust is also warrantied if installed by a dealer. A header is not warrantied.

I would also dare say your fog lights may simply not have bulbs or may not have been hooked up.

Awesome purchase and welcome to the Nissan and Nissan Forums community.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

iirc the 2004 has H5 fogs which they don't make any aftermarkets for yet, same with the 9008 headlight bulbs.


----------



## [BG]SitiZen (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for making me feel wellcome

The fog lights are there and they have bulbs but they arent hooked in, I have to look under the bumper and see if there are any wires and if there are where do I hook them?

Thanks.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[BG]SitiZen said:


> Thanks to everyone for making me feel wellcome
> 
> The fog lights are there and they have bulbs but they arent hooked in, I have to look under the bumper and see if there are any wires and if there are where do I hook them?
> 
> Thanks.


it should be pretty simple if they are like the 02-3, the should snap right in.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> iirc the 2004 has H5 fogs which they don't make any aftermarkets for yet, same with the 9008 headlight bulbs.


Damn, you know your stuff. I knew they were different but I didnt know the exact specs. Is the H5 and 9008 is a new design because I dont think I've ever seen either?


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

[BG]SitiZen said:


> Hi all, before I start I'd like to let you know that I'm a total n00b when it comes to car engines, parts and anything mechanical. I'm a long time computer entusiast and I visit quite a few PC related forums, so I know how annoying its when somebody starts asking questions before they even use Google or simply the Search button of the Forum......well here is my problem:
> 
> I'm European and English isnt my first language and even though I live in USA and speak the language very good, the technical part of it (specialy car related) is very poor.
> I know how to search but I dont know for what. I see you guys talking about parts but I dont even know how they look like or what they do.....
> ...


just incase any of ur questions werent answered..i want to help u 

i think the question about the break in was answered..your knock sensor is fine because u dont have the 03 or 02..header will void the warranity,so consider that..muffler dont really do anything but increase the noise(get a cat-back it sounds better)CAI is good but voids the warranity,and if u get one please watch out for deep puddles of water..as far as the blue lights go..i had them and it melted my harnesses..lol


----------



## [BG]SitiZen (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you.

Can I get cat back without changing the header?

Also NickZac mentioned that the CAI and exaust will have warranty. I noticed 99% of the guys around here have such mods, have they all voided their warranties?

Thanks.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[BG]SitiZen said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Can I get cat back without changing the header?
> 
> ...


You can get the catback with a stock header. Most every exhaust including the NISMO is a bolt on. None will void your warranty and most are made out of stainless aka mandral bent (hence their probability of breaking is almost none). CAI doesnt all out void the warranty but if it is found to cause a problem, the problem will not be under warranty. Anyone who has an AEM, NISMO, or Hotshot CAI to my knowlegde has had no problem at all. People with Injen intakes have seemed to have problems with MAF and the actualy build quality of the unit.


----------

